# Cinnamon Desktop: Cannot change resultion



## usakhncit (Feb 19, 2021)

Hi
Recently, Cinnamon Desktop is updated to version 4.8.x, As I am a fan of this desktop, so it compelled me to try it in VirtualBox. I installed it in Fresh FreeBSD under VirtualBox. However, after login the resolution is set to 8192x8192@60. However, my Laptop supports upto 1366x768@60. I tried to change it (to 1366x768) in "Display" under Control Center, but it is giving some DBUS error. Please check attached screenshot. A Google search shows different results.: for example, a bug, adding resolution (by xrandr) etc. Is it really a bug? Also, is adding resolution required here (as 1366x768 already present in Display dialogue box)? Kindly help me to fix this problem.
PS: DBUS is enabled, virtualbox-ose-additions is installed


----------



## Deleted member 66267 (Feb 21, 2021)

If it's VirtualBox do you have the Guest Additions installed?


----------



## usakhncit (Feb 21, 2021)

failure said:


> If it's VirtualBox do you have the Guest Additions installed?


Yes, Guest Additions are installed, as mentioned in "PS" in my original post.


----------



## Emrion (Feb 21, 2021)

Do you installed Cinnamon with pkg?
The version of FreeBSD is well 12.2-RELEASE?
What's the output of `xrandr`?
Can you set a different resolution with `xrandr -s ...`?


----------



## usakhncit (Feb 21, 2021)

Emrion said:


> Do you installed Cinnamon with pkg?
> The version of FreeBSD is well 12.2-RELEASE?
> What's the output of `xrandr`?
> Can you set a different resolution with `xrandr -s ...`?


Yes, I can change the resolution by:

```
xrandr -s 1366x768 -r 60
```
But, after reboot, it reverts back to 8192x8192. How can I keep the resolution at 1366x768 even after reboot?


----------



## usakhncit (Feb 21, 2021)

Emrion said:


> Do you installed Cinnamon with pkg?
> The version of FreeBSD is well 12.2-RELEASE?
> What's the output of `xrandr`?
> Can you set a different resolution with `xrandr -s ...`?


Yes, Cinnamon is install with pkg.
And, yes, FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE.


----------

